# Sponsor a foster horse



## Connie P (May 30, 2008)

I just wanted to take a moment to publicly announce our sponsor a foster horse program.

For only 10.00 per month you can pick the horse of your choice (most of all the foster horses are now on our website YAY). You can choose to sponsor for one month, two months or however long you would like to.

The money will be used to provide care for the horse (s) that you have chosen.

Thank you so much! And the horses thank you! We thank all of our sponsors to date!!

We also have a monthly newsletter that is sent out via email the 1st of every month. If you are not a member and would like a copy emailed to you please let me know and I will be more than happy to provide one for you.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Miniv (May 30, 2008)

Wonderful idea!!!

And good timing because the first of the month is just around the corner........(when I'm the most flush).






What's the best way to send the $10 a month - PayPal?


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (May 30, 2008)

It is a great idea!

Spot asked if I would send Crystal $10 from him! He said he hopes to learn how to drive, and do parades some day, just like Crystal!


----------



## Connie P (May 30, 2008)

Yes Paypal will work just fine - THANK YOU VERY VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## SilverDollar (Jun 1, 2008)

Can we still sponsor a horse if we don't use PayPal? My company matches dollar for dollar and makes it easier to do through our company's foundation website. Can we pay up front for a set number of months in advance? (example: pay $50 at one time for a 5-month sponsorship)

Thanks!


----------



## Gini (Jun 1, 2008)

SilverDollar said:


> Can we still sponsor a horse if we don't use PayPal? My company matches dollar for dollar and makes it easier to do through our company's foundation website. Can we pay up front for a set number of months in advance? (example: pay $50 at one time for a 5-month sponsorship)
> 
> Thanks!



Yes you can do this... We have a few people that have decided to do it this way. CMHR *[SIZE=14pt]THANKS[/SIZE]* each and all of you that have come on board to sponsor a horse. The sponsor program and the donations of wormers, blankets bandages, halters and leads that have been coming in to stock for the fosters to give to the horses is wonderful.


----------

